# Waymo sans safety driver



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Removal of Humanity.
Can not be Celebtated.

These Truths shall become self evident.

Waymo

Imposing a Sentence of SOLITATY CONFINEMENT


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I rode in one.
Yeah, I'm sold.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I rode in one.
> Yeah, I'm sold.


Very cool. Tell us about it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol that's all we ever get, less than a minute of edited video showing these cars going a few feet down the road

nothing but a sham


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I rode in one.
> Yeah, I'm sold.


Where?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

so even the driverless driver is required to wear their seatbelt


----------

